# Can anyone help me?



## Clave (Jan 3, 2006)

This thing I am doing: http://www.altgame.net/aircraft/airstart.html

I have so many blanks to fill in now, and I could really do with some help getting the info parts filled in.

If you do feel inclined, please post the aircraft, followed by it's info sheet like so:

Year: 
Crew: 
Wingspan: m
Length: m
Height: m
Weight: Kg
Top Speed: kph
Engine: 
Power: 
Armament: 

I'm not being lazy, honest, I just got overwhelmed with the thing, and now I'm back at work, time is short..

Thank you


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 3, 2006)

Pretty cool! I'll help when I can!


----------



## Clave (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

i'll try and do the Avros and some other bombers sometime..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Thats gonna be a terriffic site. When im done posting here ill do the Italian planes for ya 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok Clave here ya go, All the Italian aircraft you hadnt done yet...Its not finished yet though, and you see I took the liberty of starting to add a few more essiential planes youve missed out. I've put the stats for the BR.20's and SM.79's down as one as their essentially the same, same story with the G.55S...

Couldnt find all the stats for the MC.72, looked for ages. And take the Ca.313 stats with a grain of salt as I cobbled them together from loads of different sources which had differing information.

Ill continue doing it and post the updated version at a late date if you wish.


----------



## Clave (Jan 4, 2006)

You guys rock! Thanks again! 

And Cheddar: Thanks for the missing info, I will definitely look out for those others... good stuff!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

Clave, that's a fantastic site. simple but very very useful! I'll add a link to my www's......  

I'll try to dig out the Czech acft's stats....... 

BTW, aircraft built before 1993 should be considered as "Czechoslovakian" not "Czech Republic"


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

OK, so here's stats for *Avia B.534*:

Year: 1933
Crew: 1
Wingspan: 9,40 m
Length: 8,20 m
Height: 3,15 m
Weight: 1 460 kg (empty) // 1 980 kg (take-off weight)
Top Speed: 380 kph
Engine: Hispano Suiza HS-12Ydrs
Power: approx. 478 kW (650 k)
Armament: 7,92 mm cal. machineguns, "Type 30" // Pantof vz.35, up to 80 kg of bombs (4x20 kg or 6x10 kg)


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

Now here is a list of Czechoslovakian planes that are missing on ur site.......

1st of all, the nexter of B.534 --- * Avia B-35*:

Year: 28th Sep 1938
Crew: 1
Wingspan: 10,85 m
Length: 8,50 m
Height: 2,60 m
Weight: 2 063 kg (empty) // 2 447 kg (take-off wieght)
Top Speed: 535 kph
Engine: Avia HS 12Ycrs
Power: 860 horses
Armament: two synchronized cal. 7,92 mm machineguns, 1 engine cannon 20 mm


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

*Letov Š-328*

Year: 19th July 1933
Crew: 2
Wingspan: 13,71 m
Length: 10,36 m
Height: 3,45 m
Weight: 1 680 kg (empty) // 2 750 kg (take-off)
Top Speed: 328 kph
Engine: Walter Pegas II-M2 or III-M2
Power: 427 kW (580 k)
Armament: 2x 2 "Type 30" (cal. 7,92 mm) machineguns, observer's machinegun Škoda Šu-31, hand camera A-I-25 (or A-I-34), static camera A-II-30 (A-III-30) and a signal pistol with 26 rockets


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

uhhh..... now i scrolled thru some of other (like RAF aircraft  ) and I see they're blank, too!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

if you mean for the stats most are blank


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

i noticed that. but i know how much energy does it take to put up a site with content like this one is...


----------



## Clave (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Pisis! 8) 

I didn't know about the Czechoslovakian/Czech Republic thing either...

It's nearly the weekend now, so I'll have some more time to update then


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

When I have some time, I will try to dig more info for the RAF aircraft. I'm a bit expert on the Hurricane and thus I gotta tell you there were also diffrencies. So versions like Mk.Ia, Mk.Ib, Mk.IIb existed.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

well i don't think you should be that picky about it, i mean for the hurricane i'd just have the Mk.I, Mk.IIB and Mk.IID............


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

uh? whadda'bout Mk.IIc? What about all NightFighter and Trop versions?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

well if you go into too many varients for each plane you're gonna have 20 varients of the lanc, 30+ spitfires, hundreds of Fw-190 prototypes alone  if you get too picky you're gonna have too much to handle..........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

the harder the battle, the sweeter the victory


----------



## Clave (Jan 6, 2006)

I will add more in time. It's not always easy to find _good _profile pics of every variant, and that's what I always aim for. There has been a lot of re-touching, resizing, and generally 'fixing up' on the pics there because I'm kinda fussy about visuals and stuff.

I'm happy with any help at all though, and suggestions are always welcome, re: navigation, types to be added, general info etc.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

Now you reminded me you're completely missing the post-war Czechoslovakian Avia "Mules" (Bf 109G/K with Jumo 211 He 111 engine) - they should be there also, since they played a very important role later in 1948 in Israeli Independence War.....


----------



## Clave (Jan 6, 2006)

Well the Avia page is ok now... I think...

http://www.altgame.net/aircraft/avia/avia.html

Added the Letovs too, and now to bed...  

http://www.altgame.net/aircraft/letov/letov.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

alright, who found the stats for the lancasters which i spent allot of time yesterday putting together  well whoever it was you've made some mistakes............

the Manchester has a length of 21.08m, and a weapons load of 5,443kg, and 7.7mm guns

the profile for the Mk.I you have is of the battle of Britain memorial flight lancaster before she was fitted with her dorsal turret, please replace it for annother, properly marked Mk.I.............

next the Mk.I was fitted with 8x 7.7mm macking guns, NOT 6x 7.62 mm........

secondly the Mk.I's weight is 29,484kg..........

moving on to the Mk.I Special, it's weight is 32,658kg, and she has a crew of 4, and again her 4 guns were 7.7mm. not 7.62, finally her 4 engines were rated at 1,620hp each................

the some really applies about the Mk.III, the guns being 7.7mm, her engines being up to 1,650hp..........

the Mk.III Special (dumbuster) as you call it, had a weight of 30,390kg, the same applies about the gun calibre, and the profile has totally wrong markings, please change it if you can, you may want to use the one below..........

the shackleton MR.2 has a weapons load of 6,804kg and 4x 12.7mm.........

and can you please bring back the Mk.II lancaster, her vitals being..........

Lancaster Mk.II

Year: 1942
Crew: 7
Wingspan: 31.09m 
Length: 21.18m 
Height: 6.25m 
Weight: : 29,483.5Kg 
Top Speed: 462kph 
Engine: 4x Bristol Hercules
Power: 4x 1,650hp
Armament: 8x 7.7mm machine guns 6350.29kgs of bombs

sorry if you think i'm being picky but i wouldn't have been able to sleep tonight knowing about those mistakes..............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

airspeed Horsa Mk.II

Year: 1942
Crew: 2
Wingspan: 26.8m 
Length: 20.7m 
Height: 6.9m 
Weight: 7031Kg 
Top Speed: 241kph 
Engine: None
Power: None
Armament: None


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

Boulton Paul Defiant Mk.II

Year: 1940
Crew: 2
Wingspan: 12m 
Length: 10.8m 
Height: 3.4m 
Weight: 3,821Kg 
Top Speed: 504kph 
Engine: 1x Rolls Royce Merlin
Power: 1,280hp
Armament: 4x 7.7mm machine guns in turret

keep up the work with the site, even if it is in metric it's a great site.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

Bristol Beaufort Mk.I

Year: 1940
Crew: 4
Wingspan: 17.6m 
Length: 13.6m 
Height: 3.8m 
Weight: 9,629Kg 
Top Speed: 418kph 
Engine: 2x Bristol Taurus 
Power: 2x 1,130hp 
Armament: 4x 7.7 machine guns, a 728kg torpedo or 680kg of bombs


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Jeez lanc, even I had the dignity to put all my stats in one posting


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Clave said:


> Well the Avia page is ok now... I think...
> 
> http://www.altgame.net/aircraft/avia/avia.html
> 
> ...



Yep, but still missin' the *Avia S-199* and *S-99*.......


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Clave said:


> Well the Avia page is ok now... I think...
> 
> http://www.altgame.net/aircraft/avia/avia.html
> 
> ...



Yep, but still missin' the *Avia S-199* and *S-99*.......

+ the title of the Letov page is Avia......... Needs a swap there!


----------



## trackend (Jan 9, 2006)

MK II Fairey Swordfish 
Role - Torpedo,Bomber, Spotter Reconnaissance
Crew Three or two depending on role
Manufacturers - Fairey Aviation Co Ltd and Blackburn Aircraft Co Ltd; 

Power plant - One Bristol Pegasus XXX 750hp; 
Wingspan - 45ft 6in;
Length - 36ft 4in; 
Height - 12ft 10in; 
Weight - 8,330lb loaded; 
Max speed - 139mph at 4,750ft;
Duration - 350 nautical miles; 
Armament - One fixed, synchronised Browning gun forward,
one Lewis or Vickers K gun aft. 
One 18in 1,610lb torpedo or one 1,500lb mine below the fuselage, or 1,500lb Bombs or eight 60lb rocket projectiles


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 10, 2006)

i think he wanted it in metric but ok, i hate metric too, i'd much rather have imperial...........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 10, 2006)

imperial sucks........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 10, 2006)

it's far easier to estimate larger things (bigger than an inch) in imperial measurement, in my opinion atleast, much easier! plus if i'm working on the farm with my dad guiding him back in a tractor or something he'd look at me with  if i said "ok you can come back annother 60cm" no, i'd say "ok you've got annother 2 feet"


----------



## Clave (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone - keep it coming! 8) 

As for measurements - I was going to have both, but finally picked metric for some reason...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> it's far easier to estimate larger things (bigger than an inch) in imperial measurement, in my opinion atleast, much easier! plus if i'm working on the farm with my dad guiding him back in a tractor or something he'd look at me with  if i said "ok you can come back annother 60cm" no, i'd say "ok you've got annother 2 feet"



 You Islanders.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Imperial is much better. Why say millimetres when you can say sixteenths?


----------



## Clave (Jan 15, 2006)

A and B are done for now, but it is taking a long, long, time  

Any more helpers?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

I will see what I can do Clave, at the moment I am in the middle of exams but after this week I am free so I will have a look and get some done then.


----------



## Clave (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

nice to see our site's mentioned in the acknowledgements


----------



## Clave (Jan 15, 2006)

Good point, I will give it prime time


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Gloster Gamecock MK I

Year: 1928
Crew: 1
Max speed: 157 mph (252 km/h) at 5,000ft (1,525 m). 
Gross weight: 3,082 Ib (1,398 kg). 
Span: 30ft 1 in (9.16 m). 
Length: 19ft 10 in (6.04m)
Height: 10ft 4in (3.10 m)
Engine: 420 hp Gnome-Rhone Jupiter IV9Ab or IV9Hk, or 450 hp IV9Ag
Armament: two fixed forward-firing 0.303 in (7.7 mm) machine guns


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Gloster Gauntlet MK II

Year: 1934
Crew: 1
Max speed: 230 mph (370 km/h) at 15,800 ft (4,815 m).
Time to climb to 20,000ft (6,100 m), 9 min. 
Service ceiling: 33,500 ft (10,210 m). 
Empty weight: 2,770 Ib (1,255 kg). 
Gross weight: 3,970 Ib (1,800 kg). 
Span: 32ft 10 in (9.99 m). 
Length: 26ft 2 in (8.0 m).
Engine: 605 hp Mercury VIS
Armament: two fixed forward-firing 0.303 in (7.7 mm) machine guns


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Gloster Gladiator MK II

Year: 1938
Crew: 1
Max speed: 257 mph (414 km/h) at 14,600 ft (4,449 m).
Time to 10,000 ft (3,050 m), 4.5 min. 
Service ceiling: 33,500 ft (11,570 m). 
Gross weight: 4,864 Ib (2,206kg).
Span: 32ft 3 in (9.80 m). 
Length: 27ft 5 in (8.20 m). 
Wing area: 323 sq ft (29.9 m2)
Engine: 825 hp Mercury VIIIA
Armament: two fixed forward-firing 0.303 in (7.7 mm) machine guns

Above 3 from http://www.jaapteeuwen.com/ww2aircraft/html pages/index_g.htm#Gloster


----------

